# A poll.. Self taught or lessons?



## BrianL (Jan 24, 2010)

Kind of like a poll anyways. To bad there wasnt some way of actually setting up a % with a bar graph sort of thing like you see on a lot of poll type questions. Anyways, i suppose a lot of people did both.. lessons and self taught.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You can do a poll with 10 options. I'm not sure if it can still be done AFTER you have started the thread.
Hopefully one of the mods will see your thread and help you out.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I think this poll has already been done.....


http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?26730-How-Did-You-Learn-To-Play


----------



## BrianL (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh so it has. And its even better than mine. I just started in this forum.. and on the guitar.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Well then, welcome!!


----------



## mja155 (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd definatly say lessons


----------

